# E650 floor gone soft



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

We have a 1999 E 650 on a Fiat Ducato chassis and just lately I noticed that an area of the floor about 14" square has gone soft. 

When you walk over it it depresses quite a bit and it "squeaks" like two peices of wood rubbing together 

If you walk in the habitation door it's about two feet six to three feet straight in front of you. 

The rest of the floor seems ok. 

I have no idea what the floor is made of or what might be going on under there. 

Has anyone got any ideas please


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

It is called delamination the floor is made up from a layer of ply a layer of insulation then a second layer of ply. what is happening is the bond between the ply and insulation has broken and the insulation may be breaking up.
You can buy kits (I saw one in a tuggers shop) to inject a solution though the floor to rebond the floor.

Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Well said Andy. Delamination is always likely where sandwich construction has been used. It will normally occur in areas that are used most, such as near doorways, or kitchen areas...

I've had it in 2 caravans. When the delamination is fixed, as Andy describes, the floor feels stronger than ever, certainly stronger than in 1999!! 

It's not a problem worth having sleepless nights over, but it needs sorting out. :roll: 

Good luck!!


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Soft floor*

It can be sorted. If you don't want to do it yourself get a mobile engineer out to sort it out for you. MCEA


----------



## bubbly (May 1, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks very much for the great info, we'll get onto that straight away

All the best 

Bob & Ellie


----------

